# [v] Sapphire HD 4650 1gb



## stawacz (17. Oktober 2010)

hallöchen leute

wie der titel schon sagt handelt es sich um eine ati hd 4650 mit einem gb grafikspeicher.die karte is im grunde nagelneu und lief nur 2 wochen bei mir weil ich die karte gekauft hatte als meine andere in reparatur war.da die jetzt aber schon monatelang ungenutzt hier rumliegt würd ich sie auf diesem weg gerne anbieten.
als ausweichkarte is die super geeignet,ich konnte damit sogar dragon age und cod spielen,,,
zum preis muss ich sagen hab ich mir noch um die 40 euro vorgstellt da die karte ja so gut wie nie lief.

na dann man los leute


----------

